# My CW9 Experience



## wdg710 (Feb 5, 2011)

Hello All, just wanted to share some of my CW9 Range Results. I'm very impressed with the performance of the CW9.
6/2 - Finally picked up my new CW9 yesterday. Broke it down for a thorough cleaning as recommended by many here. Also, racked slide 500+ times. Went to range today for my first shoot with this "baby." What a "Sweeeeeet" shooting machine! I think I'm in luv! LOL
I have been shooting a Glock 17, and 26 prior to getting this CW9 (all 9mm). Although I love my Glocks I purchase the CW9 for carry. 

Range Results: put 230 rounds thru this Gun today / it was flawless!
Blazer Brass 115 gr. FMJ .....100 rds.
USA Ammo 115 gr. FMJ .....50 rds.
Dynamit Nobel 124 gr. FMJ .....50 rds (shoots like +P ammo)
Winchester Ranger Talons 127 gr. +P+ JHP ...30 rds.

CW9 ate all this ammo just fine. The Talons did have quite a noticable kick as one would expect. The trigger was very different from my glocks ... but very smooth!


----------



## newczowner (May 24, 2011)

Good range report, I have one as well for my carry piece. I think I'm somewhere around a 1000 rounds now - no problems. Since I use this for my carry weapon I've also installed a C/T laser sight as well. The more you shoot the more you'll like it.



wdg710 said:


> Hello All, just wanted to share some of my CW9 Range Results. I'm very impressed with the performance of the CW9.
> 6/2 - Finally picked up my new CW9 yesterday. Broke it down for a thorough cleaning as recommended by many here. Also, racked slide 500+ times. Went to range today for my first shoot with this "baby." What a "Sweeeeeet" shooting machine! I think I'm in luv! LOL
> I have been shooting a Glock 17, and 26 prior to getting this CW9 (all 9mm). Although I love my Glocks I purchase the CW9 for carry.
> 
> ...


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I love my CW9 Nice choice!!!

RCG


----------



## wdg710 (Feb 5, 2011)

*Added a CTC Lasergaurd Lg-437*

I recently purchased and installed a CTC Lasergaurd Lg-437 to my CW9 along with Galco holster that fits this set-up. I too added the CTC since this is my carry piece.


----------



## dreamkeeper98 (Jun 24, 2011)

I have the CW9 and love it as well. Thanks for the report.


----------

